# Specialized Turbo Levo and Turbo Levo SL wheel questions



## Mikes70 (Oct 24, 2016)

Hey all, I'm doing my research on an upcoming eMTB purchase.
I do want the S/C Heckler in a 29/29, but their like unobtainable (?!)
I'm currently on a Tallboy '20 XO1 with reserve. I'm 55 needing knee replacement and just had hand surgery, so its about time my bodies telling me to stop grinding so hard....
I dont really want a mullet bike, really like my Tallboy's handling....

Regarding the Specialized's, what puzzles me is the Turbo SL is 29/29 and the Turbo Levo is 29/27.5. 
Why, or what may be the reasoning, would Specialized make their lightweight "flickable" bike with a 29/29 and the heavier one 29/27.5? the logic seams backwards to me...

Any inputs?

thanx, Mike


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

The motor takes up space and makes the CS to long with rear 29. The 275 allows shorter CS.

Ive been on 29/29 since 2009, love it, still have that on my amish bike.

I have a gen3 levo and do not really notice the smaller wheel out back except it seems to be easier to get around (size S5) and handles great. I opted for +1 65.5 HTA with high setting out back. I feel with this size frame for my terrein handles excellent, snappy yet stable.


----------



## Mikes70 (Oct 24, 2016)

makes total sense 👍
The gen 3, did that start in '22?


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Mikes70 said:


> Regarding the Specialized's, what puzzles me is the Turbo SL is 29/29 and the Turbo Levo is 29/27.5.
> Why, or what may be the reasoning, would Specialized make their lightweight "flickable" bike with a 29/29 and the heavier one 29/27.5? the logic seams backwards to me...


Simple.

The 2nd-generation Levo ran 2019-2021 and were 29/29. The 2rd-gen Levo is 2022-onwards and is 29/27.5.

The 1st-generation Levo SL is 2020-onwards and is 29/29. You can probably guess what the next generation (whenever that comes) Levo SL wheel setup will be like.

The logic is obvious with context. A snapshot in time without context is the only version that makes no sense.


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Mikes70 said:


> makes total sense 👍
> The gen 3, did that start in '22?


Yep... some nice improvments..fingers crossed on the motor!


----------



## OU812 (Sep 19, 2011)

The Levo SL is being discounted now, it’s about to get replaced. The new model was supposed to be out already but got pushed back until sometime this fall. If you’re looking at the SL I’d hold onto my money and wait for the new one.


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I'd get the current SL (I do not like mullets) since it is a pretty nice trail bike if you can find a deal. Some dealers have stock that is still discounted though the price on the Specialized website seems to have gone back up to normal. They were several thousand off the orig MSRP recently, and still may be in stocking dealers. The Orbea Rise is another option. The regular Levo is just a 50-lb beast and handles like a 60-lb beast.


----------



## OU812 (Sep 19, 2011)

Flyer said:


> I'd get the current SL (I do not like mullets) since it is a pretty nice trail bike if you can find a deal. Some dealers have stock that is still discounted though the price on the Specialized website seems to have gone back up to normal. They were several thousand off the orig MSRP recently, and still may be in stocking dealers. The Orbea Rise is another option. The regular Levo is just a 50-lb beast and handles like a 60-lb beast.


The new SL is 29 front and rear, it’s essentially a stumper jumper Evo with a 60nm motor on it. They were pretty tight lipped about battery size but said it was on par with the Obea Rise. They were testing S-Works models that had the flight attendant electric suspension, I imagine those are going to be in the $15k range. It’s a good looking bike, just wish they would release the damn thing!


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Flyer said:


> I'd get the current SL (I do not like mullets) since it is a pretty nice trail bike if you can find a deal. Some dealers have stock that is still discounted though the price on the Specialized website seems to have gone back up to normal. They were several thousand off the orig MSRP recently, and still may be in stocking dealers. The Orbea Rise is another option. The regular Levo is just a 50-lb beast and handles like a 60-lb beast.


I would have to disagree, the 50lbs Levo handles amazing, easily moved around, actually feels lighter when riding. I ride my amish EVIL Offering more than the Levo and go back and forth regularly.

Have you actually ridden the 50lbs Gen 3 Levo and or a mullet?


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

TraxFactory said:


> I would have to disagree, the 50lbs Levo handles amazing, easily moved around, actually feels lighter when riding. I ride my amish EVIL Offering more than the Levo and go back and forth regularly.
> 
> Have you actually ridden the 50lbs Gen 3 Levo and or a mullet?


Yea, I actually preferred my Pivot Shuttle with 27.5 x 3.0s by far. It was more nimble and handled better and felt lighter (well, it was lighter). The Levo feels more piggish while the SL feels almost like a regular 29er FS bike.


----------



## Mikes70 (Oct 24, 2016)

I'm heading down to Santa Cruz in the next week or two, Specialized has a shop/showroom down there I can do some test riding on the trails above the campus....

My LBS is just plain slammed, so no more demos for a while....

thanx for the replies, few things to ponder...


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

Flyer said:


> Yea, I actually preferred my Pivot Shuttle with 27.5 x 3.0s by far. It was more nimble and handled better and felt lighter (well, it was lighter). The Levo feels more piggish while the SL feels almost like a regular 29er FS bike.


The shuttle is pretty amazing but still not a mullet.

I think alot has to do with what your expectations are. Since i ride eeb and amish i prefer more powa from the eeb. At 225lbs 60nm ain't gonna cut it.

The SL's and full power in 2 different leagues. Kinda like 250 and 450 motos...


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I definitely don't like the full power ebikes much myself. I mean- they are not un-fun and I get the enjoyment of full power but I simply don't like how they feel DH or on twisty fast trails. They just feel heavy and planted. It is like dragging a light KTM around...not that bad but I like light ebikes and how they handle slow and fast tech. On the other hand, I totally understand why people love the full-power bikes. It can be addictive and fun. I get it and I'm not knocking it. I also like light MTBs in general, preferring to stay at or under 30 lbs. I'm 175 lbs. I still ride my Ripley and Ripmo the most, plus some gravel and road.


----------



## Mikes70 (Oct 24, 2016)

So, like many, I suffer from "analysis paralysis". 
I've rode what I can, anyalyzed this and that, price and availability, agility, etc...so, took a chance.
Didn't want a mullet but ended up with one.
Bought an Alloy Turbo Levo '22.
Its definitely heavy feeling (daily is a '20 Tallboy XO1 with reserve, so ya, totally different bike)....
I may be "wishing" I bough the SL. Really wanted the longer range but may end up not needed extra range and missing out on some flickability, which the mullet may give a little back... Trade offs I guess....
First real ride is tomorrow, just an hour ride...


----------



## Jack7782 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mikes70 said:


> So, like many, I suffer from "analysis paralysis".
> I've rode what I can, anyalyzed this and that, price and availability, agility, etc...so, took a chance.
> Didn't want a mullet but ended up with one.
> Bought an Alloy Turbo Levo '22.
> ...


Awesome - but don't be surprised if you now have a new daily driver! It happens to the best of us.


----------



## Mikes70 (Oct 24, 2016)

So, I'm currently 12 (or so) rides deep into the Turbo Levo.

So far, imo, the handling is decent. Had to pitch the Butcher tire after about 6/7 rides and go to a 2.5 Maxxix Minion and almost completely transformed the front of the bike.
Shocks, their ok (Rhythm 36) and can probably use an upgrade at some point, but again, I bought an Alloy Comp.
Definitely Definitely need need a brake upgrade. 
I "think" the Sram Code R's are set up ok but they are WAY to grabby. Almost like an off or on switch. Gonna go ahead and upgrade the brakes at my LBS ( quoted me in the neighbor hood of 1100 for Magura 7's, adapter, and Labor). Its about 500 outa my budget range but may bite the bullett and do it anyways as I really like the bike....

I do see an SL in my future however. The 700kwh battery and drive line is definitely heavy and so far, I've only ridden it 2.5 hours on my longest ride, and only used 30%. I mainly ride in ECO mode....


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Mikes70 said:


> I mainly ride in ECO mode....


If you're somewhere where the ups are somewhat sustained, and your downs are twisty and mixed (eg. up a fireroad and down some singletrack), I recommend climbing in Eco mode and descending in Trail mode. Having the eMTB assist with torque to offset imperfect-gear accelerating of a heavy bike helps with agility.


----------



## springs (May 20, 2017)

Mikes70 said:


> So, I'm currently 12 (or so) rides deep into the Turbo Levo.
> 
> So far, imo, the handling is decent. Had to pitch the Butcher tire after about 6/7 rides and go to a 2.5 Maxxix Minion and almost completely transformed the front of the bike.
> Shocks, their ok (Rhythm 36) and can probably use an upgrade at some point, but again, I bought an Alloy Comp.
> ...


How did the change of front tyre 'transform' the bike? Was it a T7 Butcher and what casing/rubber did you change to?

SRAM brakes are generally the least grabby brakes on the market so I'm surprised by your feeling on this.


----------



## Mikes70 (Oct 24, 2016)

springs said:


> How did the change of front tyre 'transform' the bike? Was it a T7 Butcher and what casing/rubber did you change to?
> 
> SRAM brakes are generally the least grabby brakes on the market so I'm surprised by your feeling on this.


Primarily the geometry. The Minion has more side wall, more curvature if you will. The Butcher has less radius.
The guys at my LBS are hardcore mountain bikers (many race) and also question'd my opinion. But, first ride, no side slippage on a certain trail I frequent. Sag settings, tire pressure same.

My Sram on my Tallboy XO1 dont have this issue. It may have something to do with this bikes setup from the dealer or the fact that its not a "top of the line" set up. I'm going to play with a few things first, but ya, hate the way it is now....


----------

